# Smoked egg salad and beer bread.



## davidhef88 (Sep 29, 2013)

Gave some eggs one row of oak in the AMNPS. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Sep 29, 2013





Gave them some mayo and Dijon mustard. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Sep 29, 2013





Some beer bread I whipped up quick. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Sep 29, 2013





The sammich. 












image.jpg



__ davidhef88
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love smoked egg salad sandwees!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 29, 2013)

That looks like a great sandwich! I have not tried eggs yet, something I need to do.


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 16, 2013)

It's great David. It's looks just superb, Thanks for this great idea, I will try asap.


----------

